# Upgrading KDE



## Paul Floyd (Oct 15, 2018)

On the weekend I upgraded to 11.2-RELEASE. During the pkg upgrades I saw that kde4 has been marked obsolete and will no longer be updated from some time this December.

In order to switch to kde5, what I'm planning to do is
 1. Comment out hald/kdm/dbus in rc.conf and nvidia_driver in loader.conf
 2. Reboot to shell
 3. Remove kde4 packages
 4. Install kde5 packages
 5. Re-enable in rc.conf and loader.conf

For step 3, will simply running "pkg delete -r x11/kde4" be sufficient to remove everything?

Is there a way to list deprecated packages? For instance, I also noticed gcc5 is on the way out.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2018)

Paul Floyd said:


> For step 3, will simply running "pkg delete -r x11/kde4" be sufficient to remove everything?


No, that will only remove kde4 and everything that depends on it (nothing does). You'll want to remove unneeded dependencies too: `pkg autoremove`.


----------



## Paul Floyd (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks like 'pkg autoremove' wants to delete over 200 packages. Does this mean it wants to remove just about everything that was installed under FreeBSD 11.1 now that I've upgraded to 11.2?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2018)

Paul Floyd said:


> It looks like 'pkg autoremove' wants to delete over 200 packages. Does this mean it wants to remove just about everything that was installed under FreeBSD 11.1 now that I've upgraded to 11.2?


If the only thing you installed was kde4 then everything would be a dependency of it. As those dependencies aren't required any more everything would be removed. That has nothing to do with the FreeBSD version. 

A pkg-autoremove(8) does not remove a package if other packages depend on it.


----------

